# Driver Information Center Displaying Speed Limit



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

blaze6colts said:


> After driving a Malibu with the speed limit displayed next to the current speed of the vehicle in the DIC I really started to enjoy it. After searching around I found another thread related to this question that lead to nothing so I'm trying to see if it is possible on the Cruze.
> 
> I have a 2017 Premier RS sedan. I have onboard navigation, but from what I can tell the navigation software has not been updated (bought used). Map software is 84131957.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!welcome:

Interesting. I have a Gen I so I am relegated to using a phone with waze.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## tarlyncladdath (Apr 10, 2019)

I use Waze on Android Auto for this feature on my Gen2


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You access it through the Driver Info Center, just like you would your fuel economy, or trip odometers. Use the up and down arrows to cycle through the vehicle info pages. If speed limit isn't there, you'll need to use the left arrow go over to the DIC apps, scroll down to "options" hit OK/checkmark, scroll down to "info pages" hit checkmark, scroll down to "speed limit" hit checkmark to place a checkmark in the box. Exit back out to your main display, revel in your car sometimes knowing the speed limit. LOL


----------

